# Army Cadet Service Medal



## my72jeep (15 Dec 2004)

Looking for some feed back on the new army cadet service medal from cadets.
What do you think after 5 years you get it and a bar for 6-7 years? a cadet version of the CD


----------



## bdcasey916 (15 Dec 2004)

That's how it is setup in the CATO's.  I got one when I was in cadets many moons ago    I aged out in 2001, got it after 5 years and got one bar for my 6th year


----------



## condor888000 (15 Dec 2004)

Interesting idea, only wish that air cadets had one too, only medal I'd ever get...soon too if we had one...Feb 9 if we had one...but we don't...


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Dec 2004)

Army Cadet Service Medal Threads (including 80+ responses and opinions on the medal)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/18998.0.html
http://army.ca/forums/threads/20952.0.html
http://army.ca/forums/threads/19639.0.html


----------



## Ranger (16 Dec 2004)

Our RSM; Cheif Warrant Officer Dunn got the medal at our Christmas Mess Dinner on December 4th.


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

I dont think that anyone in my Corps has the medal , but most of them have been there 5 or 6 years.. hmm..


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Jan 2005)

no one in my corp has the medal. they have sent in there applications though so it is just a matter of time. i will never get the medal because i will only be in for 4 years .     

but in my opinion the medal looks like it is a plastic toy pulled out of a cereal box. i mean they could of designed it a bit better.


----------



## Scott (14 Jan 2005)

Michael OLeary said:
			
		

> Army Cadet Service Medal Threads (including 80+ responses and opinions on the medal)
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/18998.0.html
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/20952.0.html
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/19639.0.html



Here, I quoted it so that you all know where the links are. No need for duplicate threads. Please try the FAQ's or a search before starting a new topic.

Thanks


----------

